# Xazax's Build me a Budget gamer machine



## Xazax (Feb 20, 2009)

I figure i'd give this a try, im asking you guys.. here on TPU To build me a machine, basically Pick parts out for a full build and build me a virtual machine!

Parts needed... 
Case
motherboard
CPU
HDD
PSU
DVD/CD-ROM
Graphics Card
CPU Heatsink 

Dont need...
Monitor
OS
Keyboard/mouse

AMD or Intel, Nvidia or ATI what ever offers the best deal that's fine But this is a budget Gaming rig, so value and parts count. 

$500~ Including shipping and Tax(since i live in California, zip 95757)

Any E-tailer like newegg.com, zipzoomfly, buy.com, TigerDirect, and even local stores like Frys electronics(i have one near me) and Bestbuy/circuity.


O yeah and the person who comes up with the best price per performance machine  

WINS $50 or 50 off an item in my FS thread

Now im doing this because i want to give back to TPU for being such a great online community, seriously you guys rock  

Some Rules.......

The contest will close Friday March 7(2 weeks) 
You must be a resident of TPU that means 500+ Posts, no 0/0 are allowed
Now im am going to have to limit this to the CON US only... sorry Canada and Europe.
$50 will be Paypal'ed If you dont have Paypal, ill send a USPS MO.

Now off and find those computer parts!


----------



## Xazax (Feb 20, 2009)

Budget Gaming Rigs So far....

Zithe
https://secure.newegg.com/NewMyAcco...m/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=12482588

Price: 512 Shipped/tax

Barbaric Soul
https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=11992928

Price: $519 Shipped/tax

JrRacingFan

AMD+ATI
https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=9234651

Price:$510 shipped/tax

AMD+Nvidia
https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=6240949

Price:$510 shipped/tax

Intel+ATI
https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=9995312

Price:$510 shipped/tax

Intel+Nvidia
https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=6240969

Price:$510 shipped/tax

ShadowFold
https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=14847427

Price: 505 Shipped/tax

Surwasmai

CoolerMaster Case - $45
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119161

WD 250GB SATA - $40
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136010

AsRock CF board - $80
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813157139

PowerColor 4830 Video Card - $90
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814131129

OCZ Fatal1ty 550W PSU - $75
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817341022
4GB USB drive free with PSU
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227145

4GB GSkill 8500 mem - $55
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166

Liteon DVD Burner - $22
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16827106287

Last is the proc
Kuma 7750 - $67
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103300
(Don't need HS, stock HS that comes with the proc is good enough for OCing)

Total with shipping + tax comes to $519.46. Mail Rebates - $35.

Assuming you get your rebates your grand total will be $484.46

phanbuey
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1229903&postcount=32

Cost: $548
$485 including Tax and Shipping


----------



## zithe (Feb 20, 2009)

https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=12482588
 $512ish with case shipped/taxed.
Case: http://www.frys-electronics-ads.com/ads/2009/02/20/40917/CoolerMaster-Elite-330-ATX-Mid-Tower-Case

Review of the motherboard with some OCing results: http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/gigabyte_gap31ds3l/21.htm
Review of the cooler: http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2134&page=5


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 20, 2009)

A build for someone like XazaX, I'm glad to offer up my suggestion

https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=11992928


----------



## Xazax (Feb 20, 2009)

Barbaric your 200 over budget, i made the Budget a little more noticble in case people were missing it, needs to be 500ish including shipping and tax


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 20, 2009)

AHHH, missed that. Ok, I'll edit that list then


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 20, 2009)

edit done, price is now at $499.93

damn sales tax for Cali. still need to shave off $60


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 20, 2009)

ok, it's under $500 shipped to your door step.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 21, 2009)

Edited out my wish lists. Most items were OoS


----------



## AKlass (Feb 21, 2009)

https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=9995192


----------



## jj99 (Feb 21, 2009)

$521.58 total shipped


  Networking: Integrated Gigabit Network Adapter 
  Software: DOS 
  Accessories: 1 Year Parts & Labor Warranty 
  Components: No Firewire Card Selected 
  Hard Drive: 250GB 7200RPM 3G SATA II Hard Drive 
  Components: Integrated High-Def Audio 
  CD/DVD Drives: 20X DVD+R/RW-R/RW Dual Layer Drive 
  Power Supplies: 500 Watt Power Supply 
  Video / Graphics Cards: ATI Radeon HD3650 1GB PCIe (2 DVI) 
  Accessories: Micro ATX Chassis Base 
  Processors: Intel Core2 Duo E7300 2.66GHz 3M 1066MHz Processor 
  Memory: 2GB DDR2 PC6400 800MHz Memory (2GB x 1) 
  Motherboards: MSI G31M3-F mATX Motherboard 
  Case:  SystemMax 


The link for the configuration wont work.  just message me if your interested.  I used TigerDirect.com, they don't charge tax for CA residents.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 21, 2009)

505$ after shipping + tax
https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=14847427


----------



## suraswami (Feb 21, 2009)

Can I ask you what games you would be playing?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 21, 2009)

If it helps any suraswami, he has a Westinghouse 1680x1050 max res. I'm 80% pretty sure he plays games that are about as demanding as Burnout: Paradise.


----------



## suraswami (Feb 21, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> If it helps any suraswami, he has a Westinghouse 1680x1050 max res. I'm 80% pretty sure he plays games that are about as demanding as Burnout: Paradise.



so CF or SLI then.  Thanks that will give me a good idea when picking parts.


----------



## suraswami (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok here you go.  Can't make Dual card config, but has room for future expansion.

CoolerMaster Case - $45
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119161

WD 250GB SATA - $40
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136010

AsRock CF board - $80
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157139

PowerColor 4830 Video Card - $90
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131129

OCZ Fatal1ty 550W PSU - $75
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341022
4GB USB drive free with PSU
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227145

4GB GSkill 8500 mem - $55
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231166

Liteon DVD Burner - $22
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106287

Last is the proc
Kuma 7750 - $67
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103300
(Don't need HS, stock HS that comes with the proc is good enough for OCing)

Total with shipping + tax comes to $519.46.  Mail Rebates - $35.

Assuming you get your rebates your grand total will be *$484.46*


----------



## Binge (Feb 21, 2009)

Here you go!  My late night brain fried special  "Power" "Bling" and "Upgradeable"

https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishLists.aspx?WishListNumber=12491768&WishListTitle=Xazax

The thing that you have to remember is this!!!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.159011

All together it's like $513 with tax and shipping.  Living in Cali sucks :0

Also if the guy above me doesn't need a heatsink, neither do I  hahaha that would drop the price!


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 21, 2009)

Liking that build there, suraswami...very nice. 

Shame I can't enter..if I'd of won, the money could be donated to TPU as its good to help keep such a useful and polite site running; never know when you'll need help or want to buy some very reasonably priced tech-p0rn!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 21, 2009)

@Suraswami and Xazax

Mail in rebates count against your budget? If so, I can soooo rebuild my wish lists.

@Binge

That combo not available anymore =/


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Feb 21, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> AMD Wish List
> 
> Intel Wish List



Intel Wish List = Winnah!!!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 21, 2009)

@ Dr. S

I made a small change to the Intel List....

Your thoughts?


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Feb 21, 2009)

Mobo switch? I like either.

Very balanced, intelligent build! Well done!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 21, 2009)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Mobo switch? I like either.
> 
> Very balanced, intelligent build! Well done!



Switched out the retail Biostar+e5200 for an Open Box P5Q Pro+e5400


----------



## Binge (Feb 21, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Binge
> 
> That combo not available anymore =/



Well then I guess I phail


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 21, 2009)

Binge said:


> Well then I guess I phail



Quite alright by me 


How much was the combo and what was it?


----------



## Binge (Feb 21, 2009)

Kuma 7750 and 4GB of Gskill DDR2 800 for $103.99


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 21, 2009)

Oooh how very very nice! X is gonna have to watch those combo deals closely before he orders.


----------



## Xazax (Feb 23, 2009)

@JrRacinFan

Does not include rebates..

@Binge
Your newegg wish list doesnt work

@surmawai
Can you link to a wish list rather then each product makes it easier for me and everyone else.

Monitor is assuming to be a samsung 1600x1200 resolution


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 23, 2009)

OK, won't change a thing.


----------



## suraswami (Feb 23, 2009)

Xazax said:


> @JrRacinfan
> 
> Does not include rebates..
> 
> ...



"@Binge
Your newegg wish list doesnt work" - same reason why i didn't do it.  Also not sure if my wishlist will work for others (tho might be other's wish list too)


----------



## zithe (Feb 25, 2009)

suraswami said:


> "@Binge
> Your newegg wish list doesnt work" - same reason why i didn't do it.  Also not sure if my wishlist will work for others (tho might be other's wish list too)



Wish lists work for other people when they're logged into their newegg accounts, and each wishlist gets a unique URL. After you make so many wish lists, old ones start getting deleted.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 25, 2009)

i do screenshots... wishlists don't allow for combo's which often give the best deals

EDIT... so you're 48 Bucks over but i decided to post since you would get a recert gtx 260 with this


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 25, 2009)

Assuming you get the $10.00 rebate... thats $485 including Tax and Shipping.
Points of upgradability and features-
1. CPU, Its socket AM3, so may be used on future AM3 boards with DDR3. It also may hold a "hidden core" and its a Black Edition. ;-)
2.Case and Form Factor, Its small, so you can tote it off to LANs and such.
3. PSU, its power efficient due to the EA430. Very well capable of handling this system.
4. HDD, 250GB... enough for some games... and movies.
5. Keep the $$ if you chose this... ;-) Don't need it. Put it towards something else.. that you think may be needed/changed on this setup.


----------



## lilkiduno (Feb 26, 2009)

I know I don't have to post requirement but I figuared it might be something to look at.
If anything I can delete it.


----------



## Xazax (Feb 27, 2009)

Updated first post.. and those guys with under 500 posts, your welcome to list your build but your not eligible to win the $50

I cant believe more people aren't doing this...


----------



## lilkiduno (Feb 28, 2009)

Xazax said:


> Updated first post.. and those guys with under 500 posts, your welcome to list your build but your not eligible to win the $50
> 
> I cant believe more people aren't doing this...



the money dosn't bother me, i would get happy enough to know i helped out a fellow TPU member!


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Feb 28, 2009)

OK, here's my submission.  https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=9233805   It's only $.85 over your budget.........
I don't have 500+ post's, so am I still eligible?


----------



## lilkiduno (Feb 28, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> OK, here's my submission.  https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=9233805   It's only $.85 over your budget.........
> I don't have 500+ post's, so am I still eligible?



yes you can post but your not eligible to win the money


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 9, 2009)

well Xazax, whose the winner?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 10, 2009)

My wish list re-post:
https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=9805291

I had to create a new wish list due to most of my items being OoS


----------



## CheetoLover (Mar 10, 2009)

Xazax said:


> Updated first post.. and those guys with under 500 posts, your welcome to list your build but your not eligible to win the $50
> 
> I cant believe more people aren't doing this...



hey m8, i would inter, but it would take me a few days to get 500 posts 

and u know me, check ur messenger list  (hey it count if i have total posts over multi accts  )


----------

